# Steam Save-Game Backup machen?



## Dr_Lobster (12. Februar 2018)

Hey Leute, 
ich möchte die Kampagne von Overcooked mit verschiedenen Leuten durchspielen. Das Spiel bietet allerdings nicht mehr als ein Savegame an. Kann ich den aktuellen Spielstand irgendwo als Backup speichern und später wieder dort weitermachen?

Dankeschön!


----------

